# High Ranking Member to Help Facilitate Deal



## XtaCy VapeZ (19/3/19)

Hi 

I just want to know if there is something like this in place to avoid possible scams etc.

I have a member I want to trade with that is in Bloem and I am in Cape Town.

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/3/19)

My suggestion even though it will take more time and money...

Arrange that both parties send their Vape Items to one of the admins on the forum (Will need to ask them first), Only once the Admin has received items from both involved parties will the admin then courier/ship it to the other parties involved.

This way you dont end up sending your item to the other guy, but he never sends his to you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (19/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to know if there is something like this in place to avoid possible scams etc.
> 
> ...


Perhaps identifying who the 2 members in question are will assist you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

or you can use vape shops in your respective cities?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (19/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to know if there is something like this in place to avoid possible scams etc.
> 
> ...


Who is the member in Bloem?
Theres a chance that someone or some people here have dealt with them before...
using a midpoint will only triple the courier fees( and add delays to the cycle).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (19/3/19)

I am just asking in the meantime, I am still waiting to see if I get other options and I have informed the other member of this


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/3/19)

Well we all buy from members that we dont know and pay eft money over without a guarantee that the will send the item. Chance you take. But as said maybe its a well known member then you have no worries. But be aware of Bloemfontein, lekker kak plek daai.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (19/3/19)

I come from a PC parts forum called Carbonite and we have whats called and iTrader system, is this not something we could adopt in this forum too? [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/19)

Bloem is full of scammers. Stay away if you want my opinion and as @Jean claude Vaaldamme said!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (19/3/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Bloem is full of scammers. Stay away if you want my opinion and as @Jean claude Vaaldamme said!


Arent you from Bloem??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (19/3/19)

Christos said:


> Arent you from Bloem??


He is the person I am actually talking about LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> He is the person I am actually talking about LOL


Then just trade, we all know him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ugi (19/3/19)

Lol.
Like Lotto.... Take a chance trade away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/3/19)

Apologies guys, I dont know either @XtaCy696 or @Grand Guru and have not dealt with either in the past so I cannot vouch or give a rating for either party.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (19/3/19)

I can vouch for @Grand Guru dealt with him before!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to know if there is something like this in place to avoid possible scams etc.
> 
> ...



Hi @XtaCy696 

From the Admin & Mod team's perspective, unfortunately, we do not get involved in sales on the Classifieds. All we try do is make sure that all the information required for an ad is there and we try assist when suspicious activity is reported to us. 

This issue is covered in the Classifieds Rules:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-for-using-the-classifieds-please-read-and-follow.t5889/

If you want to ask another longer standing member to help mediate the situation between yourself and another seller - then by all means, go ahead and ask someone - but longstanding members are not obliged to do this.

I will say that generally we don't have many problems on the Classifieds but they do happen from time to time. If you want to check on the integrity of another member, feel free to ask other members before you trade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/19)

Another big vouch for @Grand Guru from me. Dealt with him and will definately do so again in future.

Anyway, I know where he works!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (19/3/19)

@Grand Guru sent me a mod for free, didn't even want to accept payment for shipping from me. 

Vouch all round.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> I come from a PC parts forum called Carbonite and we have whats called and iTrader system, is this not something we could adopt in this forum too? [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP]


Carbonite was formed for trading second hand electronics, it also says this on their site "We were established in 2010 as an offshoot of the Prophecy forums when a dedicated forum handling second hand classifieds was required". Also it says on carbonite that they actually paid for the iTrader system
This is a forum for Vapers, the classified section is an added bonus, and no point in spending on such a feature. We mostly know each other, and if I dont know a seller I simply dont do business with him. 
There is a section for selling vape gear on carbonite too, one of the senior member their might be able to facilitate this deal for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/3/19)

From the thread heading, it almost sounds like a Gupta deal

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------

